# Speaker Change on a Traynor YGL-3 Mark III



## dstrange (Mar 24, 2010)

Hey All,
I currently have a Traynor YGL-3 Mark III combo running 2 8ohm speakers for a 4 ohm load. I just got 2 new 16ohm speakers that I want to replace the 8ohms with.

Is this possible to do without affecting the amp?
Any advice is appreciated. Thanks


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

Great amp, my favourite pair of speakers when I had one was a Weber Blue Dog and Silver Bell, both 50 Watts, ceramic. I ran mine with a 4 Ohm load. Check this link out: http://www.lynx.bc.ca/~jc/761012_YGL3_3A.gif the schematic says "Total impedance 4 Ohms minimum", which leads me to believe that an 8 Ohm load will probably be OK.


----------



## CSBen (Mar 1, 2011)

You'll need to simply wire your speakers in parallel to split the original speaker Ohm in half.

If you prefer not to do this, you should be fine. Rule is that you can only use speaker ohm that are higher than the amp output jack you are using. So Amp (8ohm) - > Speaker (16ohm) = OK.

Amp (16ohm) -> Speaker (8ohm) = Not ok.

Here's some useful links on speaker wiring to visually see how the wiring is done.

Celestion | Guitar Loudspeakers

Shavano Music Online - Basics of wiring Speakers

B


----------

